# Wanna' sex my frogs?



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

Can you tell from this picture what sex(es) they are? They are a year and seven months.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

*Aurates*

I would say that the more rotund one on the right is female and the more angular one on the left is male. I am going by what I saw in my previous aurates. The males have more of an angular appearence, and the females were very fat and round looking. I hope this helps.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I agree. They look like a pair to me.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Third times a charm :lol: 
Jason


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

Cool - thanks guys. That's what I was thinking. I've even frequently found the male in a high up calling position in the tank within the first hour of the lights coming on...

...but where are my damn eggs!!?!? They've either not started getting it on yet or are hidding the eggs well or snails are getting the eggs or...

Anyways - thanks again.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have the same problem, I bought a trio of frogs as a breeding trio, they breed before but I have had them for 3 months and they havn't laid a single egg, the two males call all the time. Your not the only one out there that has a male and female that won't breed.


Curt.


----------



## Jay Why (Aug 27, 2005)

Why do mine have to be the prudes... I want 5lutty frogs.

(Why is 5lutty a *censored* word? )


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

^ haha.


----------

